# What veggies do rats most prefer?



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

i'm on a quest to start feeding my rats better foods. but i have a feeling that they will be picky about them.

in your experience, what vegetables have been most successful with your rats? and which ones are most healthy for them?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My rats love peas!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Definitely peas, mine love them. They definitely prefer fruit over veg though.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

My rats also love peas, specifically frozen ones (my guys love anything cold). Carrots are big with both of them, and Ratigan loves bell peppers while Fievel loves kale.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Carrot and sweetcorn are big favourites in my house.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

My boys go crazy for carrots and tomato. Also they enjoy their corn 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NotMonroe (Mar 19, 2013)

My boys have fought over pieces of broccoli, cooked and raw. Grape tomatoes are a big hit as well.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Peas, green beans, carrots and broccoli tend to be favorites of my gals in fresh, frozen, or baby food varieties.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

My boys actually like radishes and beets. They don't get them too often but it's funny when they get beets cause their pee turns pink (freaks me out every time though cause I always forget).

Other then that, they love corn, peas, greenbeans, broccoli, and potatoes. If you want to count Squash as a vegetable, Squash as well. Same goes for if you count Peppers as a vegetable. (I consider both a fruit).

My boys go off and on on carrots though. some days they will love them other days they won't touch them.


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

Green beans, lettuce, peas, corn, broccoli, cauliflower, yams, tomatoes, bok choy and carrots if they are cooked. They seem to not like sour/tart or hot things- they don't like much fruit, which I find interesting- the only one they eat consistently is apple- they won't touch pineapple, oranges, berries of any kind, banana, mango, nectarine, peach, pear.... anyone else have rats that don't like fruit? They also don't like peppers, kale, cabbage, cucumbers, asparagus, parsley, beets, celery, onions, chives, artichoke and brussels sprouts. I guess they are really picky eaters.


----------



## madisonsale (Feb 9, 2013)

mine arn't keen on fruit much either, tried them with banana, apple, strawberry, grape, tomato and raspberry with no luck. slowly working my way through veggies and salad. the only consistent veggies they eat are peas and babycorn.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

My rats like all fruits and veggies. 

Their favorite veggies are the "green" ones. So, if it's green it's gone. LOL.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

The biggest hit is raw baby carrots. All of the ratties love them and they munch them right away. They also adore tomato, but I only give them a bit of the "meaty" parts.

Fruit: Bananas, grapes, blueberries, pear, dried cranberries, raisins. Only the male likes peach. One female won't touch strawberries.
Most loved: apples.

Veggies: Broccoli, baby spinach, tomato, frozen peas, cucumber, steamed green beans, cooked potatoes. Only one female likes kale. Only the male will eat cauliflower.
I won't feed them fresh corn. There is a little bit in the homemade seed, grain and nut mix I give them for dinner and I feel that's enough.
Absolute favorite: Baby carrots.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

My rats all love love LOVE Dandelion greens! They can't get enough of them.  They also love kale, spinach, collard greens, chard, carrots and bok choy. Blueberries have got to be one of their favorites! Super good for them too! And they looooove grapes (red grapes have more antioxidants so are better for them). Bell Peppers aren't a favorite but they'll eat it, and they enjoy broccoli and tomato. Frozen peas and corn are also favorites, especially when they have to go fishing for them. XD


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

My rats like veggies wayyyyy more than fruit. There are few fruits that they'll eat (they won't really even eat apples or bananas, maybe just take a taste on a rare occasion, and they never much liked strawberries either). 
There are many lists on here and other ratforums for what fresh foods are okay/not okay to feed rats; I'm always checking those to make sure my girls can have something new before I give it to them.
My girls love peas, radishes, broccoli (both cooked and raw, even though raw gives them the toots), romaine lettuce (in moderation since there's so much water in it), spinach, carrots (cooked only, they won't touch raw carrot for some reason), cooked corn, cucumbers... I keep meaning to try them on parsley but I've had no other use for parsley as of late so I haven't bought any. They seem to really like any kind of leafy green though so I don't doubt they'd enjoy it.
As for fruits they actually liked...blueberries was one. I don't buy grapes all that often but I think the last time I did, they enjoyed them. I have one rat that loves tomatoes and will eat an entire grape tomato by herself, but my other girl picks at the gooey insides, throws all the seeds around, nibbles at the skin a little, and then leaves them in a big ol' mess.


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

My little guys like broccoli and peas...they won't touch carrots though. They like fruit a lot more.


----------

